# Multimedia Tasten und Firefox. Wie gehts?

## LunX

Hi

Ich hab eine neue Tastatur die nun einige Zusatztasten hat. Dessen keycodes habe ich mit xev ausgelesen und mit xmodmap jeweils einige XF86.... keysym's zugewiesen. Mit Amarok geht das ganze auch ohne Probleme. Nun möchte ich aber gerne diese Tasten auch in Firefox benutzen also z.B. mit Taste * (XF86Reload) die Aktuelle Seite neuladen. Ich habe auch schon eine Erweiterung für Firefox installiert mit der man die Tastenkombis ändern kann. Wenn ich versuche einen neuen Shortcut anzulegen und eine Multimedia Taste drücke wird nichts geändert. Leider haben meine Suchen nicht wirklich was sinvolles ergeben aber vielleicht habe ich auch nach dem falschen gesucht. Hoff jemand weis ne Antwort.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## LunX

also ich hab mal weitergesucht und irgendwo mal gesehen das die Befehle an den Firefox über ein Konsole geschickt wurde. Jedoch bekam ich dabei immer Fehler raus weil er die Befehle nicht kannte. Dazu kommt noch die frage was passiert wenn der Browser nicht geöffnet ist oder ich mehrere Browser Fenster offen habe. Hoffe  es findet sich noch jemand der mir Helfen kann.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## May-C

wieso nimmst du nicht die standard shortcuts und "mapst" die sondertasten auf die shortcuts. müsste glaub ich mit xbindkeys gehen. oder unter kde mit khotkeys.

so sollte es eigentlich klappen...

----------

## schachti

Evtl. ist es einfacher, das mittels lineakd zu machen.

----------

## exactt

Firefox Experiment: Media Events? // by Paul Rouget

http://paulrouget.com/e/mediaevents/

----------

